# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Food size?

## lorenhavens01

So I have seen that food is to be between 10-15% of their body weight, or the size of the body mid way. So my ?, is it by both or can it be by one of them? Fyi if it helps. She weighs 447g feeding her weaned  rats weighing around 33g. I have bags of small rats that weights are around 59-66g. Would these be ok to feed her?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mustang5

When my female was 450g I switched her over to small rats no problem. So yours should be just fine

----------


## frostysBP

I never really weigh any meals I go by body size all the time... 

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

> I never really weigh any meals I go by body size all the time... 
> 
> Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk


Same here. Also since my rat colony is still growing , i don't always have the most appropriate sized food. I do however, make sure every Snake receives a meal once a week even if it's a weanling instead of small or small instead of medium. Regardless, every Snake gets a meal. 

Just make sure the rat isn't much, if any, bigger than the thickest part of your Snake. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Meyer

I'm not sure how big of a rat I should feed my 3 1/2 foot python. He is about 3 inches in diameter. Any suggestions?

----------


## frostysBP

> I'm not sure how big of a rat I should feed my 3 1/2 foot python. He is about 3 inches in diameter. Any suggestions?


A rat same size as the thickest part of his. Body

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Remember that the 10-15% guideline is for smaller growing snakes.  Once they get over 500 grams offering a small rat weekly is fine.  My largest girls (1500 grams and up) get medium rats but they only eat every two weeks unless I've been pairing them, and then I offer a feeder weekly.

----------

